# heavier ammunition



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

hello,

this could be interesting especially (but not only!) for those who like to shoot from time to time heavier ammunition for whatever reason.

I`ve made and tested yesterday a bandset: black Theraband, tapered from 29mm down to 16mm, both sides 3 layers, 34 cm (2 cm for atachements) length.
I shoot butterfly-/albatros-style, so my draw length is around 160 cm.

This set shoots: 13mm steelballs with 88 m/s
14mm with 83 m/s
15mm with 78 m/s
16mm with 71 m/s 
and 17mm with 62 m/s.

The pull weight is only around 7 kg! I think, this is easy to pull for most adult shooters! So accuracy will not longer so much decrease by using this ammo sizes! And it is possible to use this ammo at longer distances without powerlifting 
Very little input (material, pull force) and a high output - speed and energy (around 40 joules)... I like simple, small, accurate and efficient slings!!

Regards


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I confirm these numbers.

The full butterfly style allows extraordinary power with low draw weight, but it requires much skill.

I recommend starting out with a wide fork, and use the hammer grip style. You will hit the forks several times, and then it is good if neither your index finger nor your thumb is up there on the fork arms. That is because it is much "easier" to cant a slingshot when you shoot butterfly style, the angles have to 100% correct.

Ideal for butterfly style shooting is a rotating fork (self centering).

If you have figured it out, you can achieve tremendous power at low draw weights.

Regards

Jörg


----------

